# Anyone go on Spring Break ?



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just got back and thought I'd share my new bathing suit with you......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Is that a black dot on his forehead? So, that means he's single right? I always get the color of the dots mixed up.

For all I know it's a bullet hole and she's a Zombie.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I would have chosen a less pale color though, the pink gets washed out against your palid skin tone.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

It looks good on you Tom but why are you so angry???


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the circulationis cut off to his..........

that would make you look angry too!! LMAO


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

ill!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Grim Tom! Grim!


----------

